# TEMS Training



## Hank789 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,

Does any one know where to find a TEMS training course preferably in the Northeast/New Jersey area, but also any where in the country, the only one I found is holding the course the same time i'm going to be on vacation.:glare:

Thanks


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 17, 2008)

pm a member here by the username of luno. he will tell you everything there is to know about tems.


----------

